# Meet My Boys!



## The Cat's Pyjamas (Feb 15, 2005)

Here they are:

*Mickey*










*Tucker* (in his 1st birthday attire)










*Billy*










*Eddie*










*Marty*










And the whole gang together for a pic!  










I figured I'd limit it to 1 pic of each cat... I don't want to take up the internet with all the pics I have of them individually! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi boys!! That bow-tie is really handsome!!


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas (Feb 15, 2005)

timskitties said:


> Hi boys!! That bow-tie is really handsome!!


Pretty snazzy eh? 8) :lol: 

You should have seen his birthday cake!

Wait... I think I have a pic... 

yep but not the close-up. Ah well, here it is... Billy was ready to dig in. :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

What I'd REALLY like to see is what he looked like after he finished the cake!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carina (Jan 4, 2005)

Your kitties are pretty!! I love the birthday cake pic!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a fine looking group, I like your avatar especially! :lol:


----------



## CC1979 (Feb 5, 2005)

Meow...........

U got 5 cats....very hensome and beautifull..


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Lovely family!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

We are always up for more pics  especially of cats as cute as yours.

I love Eddie, somewhere I have a pic of Bumpy sleeping on a very similar blanky... going through all my photos to see if I can find it.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I love the bow tie and Eddie sleeping with his toes curled! I love it when they curl their toes to go to sleep


----------



## Monica N. (Feb 14, 2005)

beautiful!  I love black cats


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas (Feb 15, 2005)

timskitties said:


> What I'd REALLY like to see is what he looked like after he finished the cake!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


You know, I didn't even think to snap one. Could've been because he was at the cake for a good HALF HOUR and I didn't want to wait around. :lol: 



DesnBaby said:


> What a fine looking group, I like your avatar especially! :lol:


 :lol: Isn't it great!?? It looks JUST like my Mickey when you tick him off! Only thing is, the cat in my avatar has lighter coloured fur. 



icklemiss21 said:


> I love Eddie, somewhere I have a pic of Bumpy sleeping on a very similar blanky... going through all my photos to see if I can find it.


Thanks! Show us when you do!!  



kitkat said:


> I love the bow tie and Eddie sleeping with his toes curled! I love it when they curl their toes to go to sleep


Oh Eddie does that all the time. He LOVES sleeping on his back with his feet like that. Whether it's on my bed, the floor or my sofa... he is always sleeping like that. I love it too!  

A few more pics...

*Here's Billy looking mighty HAPPY!* :lol: 










*Billy out on my balcony, first time in the snow...*










*Billy up on my balcony door... :? He jumped there from my dining table. NOT a short jump!*










*Tucker in my plastic bag dispenser...*










*Tucker when he was a baby and LOVED to sit in my shirt...*










*A rather drunk looking Tucker...* :lol: 










*Marty when he was a kitten...*










*Tucker looking rather comfy...*:lol: :lol: 










*Tucker waiting for Santa Claus...*










*Eddie..*


















*Eddie asks if he is cute..* :lol: 










And here's Billy learning how to use our water cooler. He now knows how to do it... and does it often! :roll: It's our own fault, though. My roomie and I taught him how to do it just to see if he actually would. Lucky us! :lol: I'll find a pic of him actually getting the water when I get it from my mother.










Whoa.... I REALLY hope you like pics.  I'm a very proud cat mom.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Those pictures were adorable. I don't know which one was my favorite. 

It looks like you have a nice view from your balcony too.


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas (Feb 15, 2005)

Adrienne said:


> Those pictures were adorable. I don't know which one was my favorite.
> 
> It looks like you have a nice view from your balcony too.


Thanks!  

Yeah, I have the best view on the street in my opinion. I'm on the top floor, for one, but I get to overlook the park and the creek. Lots of trees and stuff.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Tucker looks like Baby when she is sleeping, so cute!







I love the cat footprints in the snow. The black kitty to the white snow is amazing! 8O


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

wow! all those pics are great! don't be afraid to show them all off!

Welcome to the forum btw


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas (Feb 15, 2005)

Ashdyre said:


> wow! all those pics are great! don't be afraid to show them all off!
> 
> Welcome to the forum btw


Thanks! I won't be afraid! And I've got tons! :lol: 

And thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

oh my gosh these photos are wonderful. I love the one of your kitty on the top of the door. Isnt it amazing where they want to go??? Each photo is cuter than the next. You have a great family there!


----------



## The Cat's Pyjamas (Feb 15, 2005)

Mitts & Tess said:


> oh my gosh these photos are wonderful. I love the one of your kitty on the top of the door. Isnt it amazing where they want to go??? Each photo is cuter than the next. You have a great family there!


I'm a proud cat mom. 8) 

Yeah... Billy on the door. Floored me!!! I was sitting there and all of a sudden I hear the famous "mmmph" sound that he makes while jumping. I look over, and there he is, on the door. Staring at me as if to say "Look what I did! You'll never reach me here nyah-nyah-nyah!"









He's only done it the one time that I am aware of. Key words: that I am aware of. :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I see a duck up there too! That's a nice little spot for a decoration, it is decoration right? Hehe it couldn't be a real duck, silly me!

I love Tucker hanging out in your shirt, so small now he's so big looking for Santa


----------



## limyer (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow! I love all your cats, and all your cat photos! Love the Bowtie, The baby Tucker in your shirt, and in the bed all covered up. Baby Eddie asking if he is cute. And the black kitties in the snow! Was it just a regular type of cake of did you get something special! All the books say that cats do not like sweets, but I have a few that really go wild for whipped cream! Please post some more soon!


----------

